# How to attach a photo to a post



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Here is a walk through:

Step 1: Click "Post Reply"


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 2: When the reply box opens, scroll down until you see the button called 'manage attachments', and click it.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 3" The 'manage attachments' window will open, and click 'browse' to find the photo on your computer.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 4: Start browsing for your pic.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 5: Select the pic and click open.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 6: You will be back in the 'manage attachment' window again. You will notice in the address bar by the 'browse' button, the file path to the selected pic. Now click 'upload'.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 7: It should only take a couple seconds for the pic to upload. When its done, look below the address bar, and verify it had uploaded the pic you selected under 'current attachments'.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 8: Close the 'manage attachments' window.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 9: Back in the reply box, look for your attachment.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Step 10: Click 'submit reply' and you are done.


----------

